# Fighting in muay thai?



## davidGeddes (Jan 4, 2011)

ive started muay thai and im intrested in competing how long do you think i should train for until i book my 1st fight?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Usually your coach will decide when you are ready as well as when and where you fight.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 4, 2011)

Ask your trainer. He'll be the best judge. 

When I was fighting, the biggest factor was how soon I could be in good enough cardio shape to make it through a whole bout. That often takes longer than developing enough skill to not get hurt or embarrassed.


----------



## Scanners107 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just tell your trainer that you are interested in competing, Im sure they will let you know as soon as you are ready.

Get your cv up as them rounds last forever, Have you done any sparring yet?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are interested in a kick boxing bout and your coach says yes we have a fight night in 5th Nov if you are interested? PM for more details.
Also have fight nights coming up in Dalkeith soon.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 27, 2011)

Your Sensei will be the one you have to ask. Like others have said, you should make sure you have enough stamina to last the whole match before you decide to try it. Best of luck.


----------

